# Tesla Model 3 car, premier car in Australia?



## Birdbird (Sep 24, 2021)

Does anyone know if a 2021 Tesla Model 3 qualifies as a premier car in Australia?

I found two webpages on the Uber website.
https://www.uber.com/au/en/drive/services/premium/
This page which states:
“Fully eligible vehicles 6 years old or less (2013 model or newer as of 2019) and listed here:”

That page lists only Model S and Model X.

However it appears to be written in 2019? And uses the qualifier “Fully” before eligible.

However this webpage:


https://www.uber.com/global/en/eligible-vehicles/?city=sydney


States the following:


“Eligible vehicles in Sydney
The information on this page is for convenience purposes only. All vehicles must comply with the requirements on Uber’s vehicle requirements page for your area and for the ride option listed there (UberX requires 5 seats and 4 doors, UberXL requires 7 seats and 4 doors, etc.). If a vehicle model appears here, but does not comply with the vehicle requirements for ride options in your area, that vehicle is not eligible to use in your area. Note: The year listed for each vehicle below signifies the minimum model year for eligibility.”

Regarding Teslas it states:

Tesla
Model X - 1990 (Connect) / 2011 (UberX) / 2014 (Comfort) / 2015 (Premier) / 2017 (Uber Pet)
Model 3 - 1990 (Connect) / 2011 (UberX) / 2014 (Comfort) / 2015 (Premier) / 2019 (Uber Pet)
Model S - 1990 (Connect) / 2011 (UberX) / 2014 (Comfort, Uber Pet) / 2015 (Premier)
Roadster - 1990 (Connect)



This sugggests that a Model 3 from 2019 onwards is eligible for Uber Premier.

So in Australia is a 2021 Model 3 a premier eligible car or not?


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

It looks like it’s the Uber Pet vehicle that needs to be 2019 or newer. In this case the Tesla Model 3 Premier is 2015 or newer. 

Your 2021 Model 3 will be eligible for 6 years. 

I’ve been going by the Uber vehicle page for my city. In Canada a 2016 or newer Model 3 qualifies as a Premier.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Birdbird said:


> Regarding Teslas it states:
> 
> Tesla
> Model X - 1990 (Connect) / 2011 (UberX) / 2014 (Comfort) / 2015 (Premier) / 2017 (Uber Pet)
> ...


Looks like only the best for Uber Pet. 🤣


----------

